# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  شرح بالصور كيفية ترقية اجهزة  الكوندور 4000و4500

## Fannan1

اليكم اخواني الاعزاء اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول شرح بالصور كيفية ترقية اجهزة  الكوندور 4000و4500      ثم نقوم ايظا بالتاكد من المنفذ التسلسلي بهذا الاختيار             
انتهى الشرح حمل اللودر من المرفقات

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو الجيش



----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## seffari

تسلم بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك

----------


## 4gsmmaroc

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الى الامام يابوب

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ماشاء الله عليك 
اخى الكريم  
شرح ممتاز  
جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## varinjeanmarie

MERCI D AVANCE CHER AMI POUR  CETTE   EXPLICATION

----------

